# a couple of my projects



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are a couple of projects I have completed


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

What beautiful work!!! and a very cue model too!

What pattern did you use for the sweater/hat? I would like to buy a copy of it.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow beautiful, I love the arans and the little caps. But I think your little model tops them all well done


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love them.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

very nice...such a handsome little lad too!


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful work and gorgeous little modelx


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Superb! and you had the determination to make two! I am in awe.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice work and such an adorable model


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice work and such an adorable model


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

Top marks,what more can I say just great work.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW beautiful work, I love the aran sweaters. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Just out of this world handsome little Man. Bet the girls will be chasing him all his life. Wonderful work on the kintting too...Love the blue the best...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work...especially the work on the Aran sweaters/hats are great! Thanks for sharing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely work, they look great on your handsome model


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful work and sooo Irish!!! love it..


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything you've shown is truly exceptional and wonderful!!
The winter set is so cheery and warm for winter.
And the Aran set--fantastic modelled by such a handsome Little Man. He could be on the cover of any knitting magazine!!


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Omg! They are all so beautiful.and the model is so cute.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovely, the snowman jumper is nice but the model for the wonderful aran sweaters beats all!

Jan xx


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! and I do mean outfits to.lol The little model is adoarable.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The snowflake hat to go with the wonderful snowman is such a clever pairing. Lovely work as well. Of course, cables are an all time favorite of mine and the newsboy cap tops the sweaters off perfectly. Your model is a good looking and dapper young man and your knitting is exceptional. Such nice work...


----------



## oakstreetknitter (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't decide which is cuter, the sweater or the model. They're both beautiful.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

The boys are adorable and the sweaters and caps are excellent. I would like to find a pattern for those hats. Do you have a link?


Linda (a fellow Maritimer)


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous work! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful compliments...the models are my two of our grandkids ...(brothers) I love knitting for them and a few more projects on the go...will post later...


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

These are beautiful - and a very lovely model.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

How perfectly charming! I love them all, but the cable are expertly done. and of course your model leaves nothing to be desired--world, watch out!


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply stunning.....!!


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

What a handsome little guy! He really sets your sweater/caps off wonderfully. The work that you put into them is absolutely stunning!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

how adorable he looks so pleased.


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Simply beautiful work on all three sets!

Judy


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

They are lovely. Love the pattern the boys are wearing.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miss Kitty --your sweater are magnificent --can you share the pattern for them? They are just wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybug Robin (Aug 4, 2011)

He looks like a model for one of the knitting pattern books. Of course, it helps that your knitting does as well.
Beautiful work.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. You do such good work.
And the young man is darling.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Adorable models, Magnificent work,my favorite are the news boy caps .


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Very nice work. The boys are adorable. My favorite is the snowman outfit. Can you share your source for both of the sweaters?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I love all three sets, especially the red "snow set". Your model is a very handsome young gent.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Theyr'e fantastic - just love the look of aran. well done, you should be very proud x


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! How cute is he? Love everything!


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

i can give you that info when I get back home in 2 days just remind me no problem


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

remind me in 2 days away right now


----------



## Rose Lizotte (Oct 13, 2011)

Just beautiful ! I would love to get a copy of the pattern also... I have two grandsons age 5 and 7. I would love to make them each one....


----------



## brooketyle (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Shows a lot of work. Model is so cute.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

The jumpers are beautiful. The models are gorgeous.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

Those aren't just projects! Those are masterpieces! If only I could knit that well!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonderful sweaters, hats and models.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are a very talented knitter. The combination of pattern, yarn and of course the model come together like a picture in a magazine. I wish you lived closer and could mentor me!


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice. The little guy is just so adorable.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful boy child, wonderful sweaters and caps. Love all of them..


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What gorgeous projects! I'm fascinated by the little caps to go with the sweaters. How ingenious of you! Twins?


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

really, really beautiful work I love the cable sweaters and caps
modeled very profesionally by the young man the snowman set is very cute


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Miss Kitty, He is just downright handsome and your work is just beautiful.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Such wonderful work and best of all - those handsome young models!
What a lucky Grandmother you are! 
I would like the patterns, too. So I'll try to remember to ask again.
Tat


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely works of art; love the snowman--he's very personable. The aran sets are absolutely incredible. I hope there's a younger brother to pass them along to when he outgrows them. Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing; such talent!!!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Adorable. Great job. Well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Splendid, very professional and the little boy is so cute.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Cute little guy you got there!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Outstanding, beautiful work. You're an inspiration.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you able to share the patterns? Beautiful work.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

These are gorgeous! Very handsome model, too!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What beautiful work you do and what a handsome model you have.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

What a cute little guy. He looks great in his new outfits. Great job on all your knitting.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful, you could sell them on Etsy!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What beautiful work! The snowman sweater is really striking. The boys sweaters are outstanding work and the model is so cute!


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

Please share where you got those patterns! They are just beautiful, not to mention that cute little model...as always, I am either too old or too young for the good ones. Seriously, if you are willing I would love to have those patterns in my ongoing collection so I never run out of things to knit.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Great work, and what a handsome little model


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

what a lovely,lovely bunch of work you do. Congratulations on being such a wonderful knitter


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

What beautiful work


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Both boys are so handsome in their to die for sweaters and caps.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

W O W. Fabulous work and the Model wears it so well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh My Mercy! What beautiful knitting. Love the little model in his newsboy cap!


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Well MissKitty glad to see your not setting around waiting for marshall Matt Dillon to come back.And you are making all the great things. That little snowman is very pretty.Now for the cables. I only hope that one day.I can do that.You have spent a lot of time and work on them And it shows..great work.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great Job. Looks like the model likes the outfit too.
Would love to copy the outfit.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonderful work! Adorable models!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonderful work! Adorable models!


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Would also like to have copies of the pattern or where could I buy them?


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

All three are terrific!!! You must be very proud of your work. Margie


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

Love it, what a cute little model you have there..


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Good Morning Miss Kitty:

Absolutely adorable sweater's & Hat's. Can you share the Christmas pattern or let us know where we can obtain it?

Your little fella is Sooooo Cute!


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

the sweater is a regular raglan sweater the snowman is just something I did on graph paper...the hat is the skull pattern posted back in October again the snowflake was done on graph paper


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wonderful work very talened you are such a lil cutie model too!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful work, love them all.The model is adorable.a I have been looking for a pattern for the aran sweater for my grandson and I love the cap to match, could you either share the pattern or tell me where to buy it. I would be so grateful. Great work.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful Arans and the little guy looks like he's enjoying then.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

HANDSDOME BOY, SWEATERS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snnemie (Apr 10, 2011)

They're lovely. I would love the pattern for the cable sweater, will you share it? Thanks.


----------



## Shargeo (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow. I am in awe and want to try that in the near future. You are an expert knitter and don't know how to do those Aran cables and such but want to step up my capability to that in the future. Can you tell me how to get those patterns and the type and ply of your wool?. Am currently doing a simple top down raglan sweater in Moss green trimmed in lime green on cuffs and neck and will knit a big L for my grandson who is 6ys. It is fun but has been frustrating redoing it larger since it is a cardigan and had to add extra front stitches. I am almost to the end of the raglan part and then the rest should be easy. I am only an intermediate knitter always challenging myself since I love it. Thank you for inspiring me. Shari


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful work, fabulous


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

wonderful work hard to beat the oul aran sweaters. yes ,


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

The hats are adorable!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

awesome w0rk!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, my! These are so darned cute. Thanks for showing.


----------



## LMSBUTTONS (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! I think these are Awesome! I was going to post several of mine, However I think I'll wait till I get better at knitting....the little guy is cute.


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

posted on main page


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

info on main page


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Miss Kitty said:


> info on main page


Love the Aran sweaters but I do not see the pattern or where to get the pattern anywhere yet. Did I miss it somewhere?

Dottie


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG They are awesome. LOVE the work you did. I started an Aran cardigan for one of my grandsons January. Put it aaside for 8 months and lost my place. Just don't want to finish it. Hopefully I will before number 3 grandson outgrows it.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

gorgeous work. love the cap & sweater


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness. To be able to be a receipant of such gorgeous sweaters and hat. You do gorgeous work. I am so envious.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome - both the knitting and the cute model!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful Job!!Love the cabled sweaters and hat sets!!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow. You must be a professinal. Your model is also a pro
Where did you get your pattern? Love it


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The sweaters are great. The model very handsome. I really
like your santa sweater.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

they look great love them all


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

what beautiful works u have made yr models are so cute too


----------



## amc (Jan 20, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I need to add my applause to everyone else's! The Chirstmas set is especially adorable...as they all are.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

I too,would love to share my appreciation for the fine work and the absolutely precious models. I have a grandson who just turned three. Would love to be aable to make the hat and Aran sweater in time for his fourth birthday. Could you please advise as to where I could buy the patterns or canyou share them. Thank you so much!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with everyone else... All of your knitting is beautiful, but the Aran sets and caps are perfection. Your grandboys are adorable and they look like twins.
I will be watching for the pattern source also. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice....I can not weight until I can do the stuff you are doing.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful work and what a handsome young gentleman. could you tell me where you got the pattern for the little hat.


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

posted on main page new topic


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

posted main page new topic


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

These are so beautiful You are a fabulous knitter


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Beehive #358....old pattern


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Patons Aran #1082...I used regular Red Heart From Walmart...17/18 stitches to 4 inches


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, what a great knitter. Someday I hope to be able to knit like this. I'm still pretty new! They are just beautiful!


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a cutie your model is! Love all the work you put into it.


Miss Kitty said:


> Here are a couple of projects I have completed


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Such adorable boys. I bet the sweaters and hats were fun to make.


----------



## knitter68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful work! Cute model, also!


----------



## knitter68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful work! Cute model, also.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful! I especially like the blue and grey sets! And your model is a handsome little fellow too!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Adorable model!!! Beautiful projects!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful work and good-looking model..Love the sweaters and hats.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Just love those little boys hats, do you have patterns for these?
All the sweaters are lovely too.
Are they all knit by hand?
Good work
joyce


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely work the brothers look great in their sweaters!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously, these are the cutest and most gorgeous of all knitting! You are fabulous!!! You little models are so darn hansome


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Those are great. I love your work. I really like the hats. Is there a pattern you can share.


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Beehive #358 old pattern I had for over 20 years


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

peaked hat Beehive #358 old pattern had for years


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful work and a very handsome young man. I love the little caps and sweaters.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

what a handsome young man! and the sweaters and caps are just beautiful!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Your work is absolutely wonderful and the young male models are so handsome 

I would love to try these sweaters. I have 2 grandsons who are 8 and 3 and I can just see them wearing these. I can't find any beehive patterns, but I did find this pattern (free) online and they have a crochet version as well (you have to pay for a converter - I can't do that so I will just knit if I pick this pattern)

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/chifispat.html

If anyone knows where the beehive pattern can be found, please let us know. The hat these young men are wearing is just incredible!
Thank you for posting your work and inspiring the rest of us.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG, you are so talented! Love all the garments!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


Pam


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Just gorgeous!

Robin in MA


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute little boy and I love the sweaters.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work, very nicely done.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Really nice work... they look great !!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Both boys are handsome!!! The sweater are fabulous!!!
I LOVE the snowman/hat set!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

LOVE the hat and sweater sets!!! Of course, you have the perfect model...thought I was looking at an ad!


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW, what a cutie..love the sweaters and hats


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Miss Kitty said:


> Here are a couple of projects I have completed


I was thinking it was the same little boy; then I looked again, and one has brown eyes and dimples, and the other is blue-eyed and no dimples. Not twins, either. Beautiful children!!!


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the snowflake hat! was there a pattern??
JH


----------



## Miss Kitty (Sep 20, 2011)

the snowflake is a pattern I made on graph paper the actual cap is the skull cap that someone posted in October....I just put the flakes in place of the skulls


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

The boys (brothers I assume) are just adorable in there new sweater and hat sets. They are a classic. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Wow!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh , so beautiful, you are a good knitter, cute models.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

How adorable. You're a master knitter! Beautiful work and cute boy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are all wonderful! And the little guy is very cute!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome sweaters!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Truly professional, Miss Kitty!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

beautiful work, just getting to read mail so far behind. Love the hat and sweater. I don't think I could tackle sweater but maybe the had!! where can I find the pattern. Thanks!!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful work , cute model


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice work, i made many peak hats like that years ago. dont know if i have the pattern now


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Very beautiful!!!...Nice work!!!...Cute model!!!...lol


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

gorgeous work, lovely models too


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOW WHAT BRILLIANT WORK LOOKS WONDERFUL.


----------

